# Show us your habitat!



## JayDanger (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay, not literally habitat. But this is a thread for people to share pictures of where they spend a lot of time. It could be a picture of your room, desk, non-identifying picture of your workplace, work shop, studio, etc. etc.

I'll start this one off. This is a picture of where I spend about 60% of my life. Just today I decorated it for Christmas (sorta). All my writing/production/planning/communication/search for wimmenz (that one's a joke) take place here.

View attachment 87881



now lets see if anyone else is going to post!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2010)

My living room...not the best picture, but you get the gist.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 3, 2010)

Is that porn playing in the background? If it is you win at life. If not, you still win


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2010)

JayDanger said:


> Is that porn playing in the background? If it is you win at life. If not, you still win


 

Nawww. Why pay for it when you can get it for free.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 3, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> My living room...not the best picture, but you get the gist.



nice place ,looks cosily


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 3, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> My living room...not the best picture, but you get the gist.



it looks super cozy! i want to lay on your couch and watch tv!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I need to take a better one as i'm missing a whole section!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 4, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone. I need to take a better one as i'm missing a whole section!











I think this is a better picture. the other one cut so much out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2010)

I only had the one lamp before but I really like how it looks in my living room so I bought another one today.


----------



## Melian (Dec 31, 2010)

If you like games and lizards....


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 31, 2010)

wow classic video games!


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> If you like games and lizards....



I know you don't know me at all.....but can we PLEASE get high as fuck and play Sonic the Hedgehog? I feel like it would be a bonding experience.


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2011)

"Pay no mind to that man behind the curtain." Here's my habitat, Tenn Loop Ranch, a bedroom at Mom's house in Lebanon, Tn. Like The Wizard Of Oz, I make a lot of smoke and noise from back here, but there's not much to see behind this cybercurtain. It took me years to figure how to cram all this s**t in here and still have for this Big Boy to move! It's a work in progress and I'll have it looking better in a few months. I'm still looking to put a curtain on the bench to conceal the mess when I'm not tinkering and this room has a couple painful resonances that have me wanting to put rods and curtains on some of the walls. It's home. 

View attachment TLR 1.jpg


View attachment TLR 2.jpg


View attachment TLR 3.jpg


View attachment TLR 4.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2011)

imfree said:


> ...snipped...It's home.



Here are the last four pictures. Habitat For Inhumanity 

View attachment TLR 5.jpg


View attachment TLR 6.jpg


View attachment TLR 7.jpg


View attachment TLR 8.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> If you like games and lizards....



I seriously find a post of yours to rep almost every day, but it won't let me.

I am SO fucking jealous of your Genesis game collection.

I'm so sad that my Super Nintendo doesn't work anymore and I'm forced to use the emulators. I would kill for that collection.

As soon as I can, I'm repping you 11ty billion times.

PS - Happy new year to you too! :kiss2:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2011)

The rules on pics are roughly as follows:

One cannot show "pink,"

nipples,

or the glorified dumpster lovelocs lives in.


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> The rules on pics are roughly as follows:
> 
> One cannot show "pink,"
> 
> ...



Cute! After seeing my mess, how can you think you live in a glorified dumpster?
Dimmquirring minds must know.


----------



## Ola (Jan 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> If you like games and lizards....



First thing I noted was the skull, but ok. 


But anyways, guess I'll share a couple of pictures too... Let's begin with ze Computer Central, although this pic was taken a while back and there are a lot more stuff all over the place now... books, random papers, games, etc.






Let us continue with something that every man needs: His own refrigerator shelf filled with just alcohol and Monster.  Whuskey and such is for obvious reasons not stored in the refridgerator.  Usually it's not this well-stocked, but eh.






Now this is Rothford, my undead skull, as seen in my bedroom. I talk to him when I get lonely, and, when I'm not lonely. Talking to a skull is a great way to take jabs at people: "What's that Rothford? You think so-and-so is eyeing you up? Indeed, what a pervert!"






...and since this thread was about places we spend a lot of time... this time of year I love to go out on town for walks or just to hang out. The snow makes it epic!  So yeah... random picture of a couple of hundred meters away from my house:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool pics, everyone! :happy:


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 3, 2011)

The computer desk.


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> wow classic video games!


WOOT!



JayDanger said:


> I know you don't know me at all.....but can we PLEASE get high as fuck and play Sonic the Hedgehog? I feel like it would be a bonding experience.


I would LOVE to (but someone else would probably freak out about it... ).




Ninja Glutton said:


> I seriously find a post of yours to rep almost every day, but it won't let me.
> 
> I am SO fucking jealous of your Genesis game collection.
> 
> ...



:kiss2: emulators are still awesome, fwiw. All you really need are the games, but it's fun to save the pretty packaging for nostalgia value.



Ola said:


> First thing I noted was the skull, but ok.



Heh...it's a real skull! Bought it back when it wasn't highly illegal to do so!
Your house looks great, btw :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> If you like games and lizards....



I wanna bone there, I wanna play that game, I want to pet that thing, and I want to bone on top of that. Figure them out.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 3, 2011)

you guys have some nice set-ups/places.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Jan 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> If you like games and lizards....



take me in please I'm completely self sufficient and will game with you any hour of any day. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: it. especially the genesis collection  do you have mutant league football and hockey!?


----------



## Melian (Jan 4, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> take me in please I'm completely self sufficient and will game with you any hour of any day. :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: it. especially the genesis collection  do you have mutant league football and hockey!?



We have ML hockey, but not football...I hate American football, even with mutants 

NB. We don't actually have a Genesis set up anymore - we have a Sega Neptune on Sega CD base with power base converter, so that covers Genesis, Master system, 32X and CD all in one, and it's using HD!


----------



## imfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, it's true, as much as I love that ole' music, analog recording and vinyl records, there are dangers to prevent, especially if you have children or pets who could be injured or killed by collapsing record shelves! Today's awesome Middle Tennessee 70 degree weather prompted me to take leftover wood from last April's work bench construction and build reinforcing sides and a back panel for the bottom shelf in this <20 USD shelf unit from Lowe's! Support slats below the plastic bottom shelf allow it to safely support the 50 or so lbs of records without excessive bow. The upright posts on the sides were too far apart to support the records without warpage and the new wooden sides now give proper support. The added sides and back have also dramatically stabilized the entire shelf unit.

First picture: VinyLand Mall Vacant

Second picture: VinyLand Mall Open For Business

First Floor: VinyLand Old LP Records Home

Second Floor: Diabetic Meds & Glucometer Kit, BiPAP

Third Floor: L Ion Batteries, Charger(Doubles as Repper Charger),
EarthRadio Receivers and Accessories, Edgar's EarthRadio Factory(parts bins) 

View attachment VinyLand vacancies wb lg.jpg


View attachment VinyLand mall wb md lg.jpg


----------



## Creepy (Feb 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> First Floor: VinyLand Old LP Records Home


Yay vinyl!

What kind of music are we talking about here?


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2011)

Creepy said:


> Yay vinyl!
> 
> What kind of music are we talking about here?



All kinds of music, from a clear purple No Doubt-Tragic Kingdom, to a 50 year old, monaural, clear red Robert Rheims-Christmas In Carols, with plenty of black 60's, 70's, 80's, and Classic Rock. A 55 year oldster like me likes a lot of music, mid-60's, to present, and even a little stuff that my parents like.

Here's a You Tube I did with an ancient 45 of Carson Robison's hilarious Country Classic, "Life Gits Tee-Jus" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssswpiMk0_w


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> Second picture: VinyLand Mall Open For Business
> 
> First Floor: VinyLand Old LP Records Home



I owe you some vinyl rep my friend!!! I still miss that crackle when the needle hits the vinyl


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> I owe you some vinyl rep my friend!!! I still miss that crackle when the needle hits the vinyl




Aaah yes, the random crackle of vinlyanalog sound. To some it has the romantic feel of the sound of logs in the fireplace. Here's one I learned in doing VLF Natural Radio, as random sferics from lightning crackle much like the afore mentioned sources of crackle. Crackles are actually milliseconds long pulses that really don't get in the music's way very much. A good listener can listen past the crackle with little difficulty. I finally, in my older, more mature outlook, consider the turntable and records as precision analog instruments, setting them up properly and diligently cleaning the stylus and records. Even my young Adult Kiddo Son, a mobile DJ, was floored by the sound of the vinyl and replaced a couple of his mp3's with yinylrips from vinyloversanalogaudio! Many agree that part of the music is lost between the 1's and 0's in translation from analog to digital.

Oooo yes, something can really be said for the presence of Gwen Stephani's every breath coming through from analog vinyl, by way of LM3886 Gainclone amps, to textile dome tweeters!:smitten:

Gotta' love that Canon A430, too. 

View attachment No Doubt-Tragic Kingdom wb lg.jpg


----------



## JayDanger (Oct 7, 2014)

So I know this is totally bringing a thread back from the crypt....but it's my thread, so it shall live on!

I moved! Out of my parents place and out on my own! Now I'm a wide eyed bushy bachellor living with my other wide eyed bushy bachellor friends in a nice little house in a quiet suburb where we comprise the "scariest things in the neighborhood". (which is a joke, because we're about as scary as a kid's show Halloween special). 

This first picture is my desk, where I write/produce/and network everything

View attachment Desk.jpg


I really like Candles

View attachment DeskCandles.jpg



This is my bedside table

View attachment Bed Table.jpg


And this is me sweet talking the microphone at the radio station I worked at through college.
View attachment RadioStation1.jpg


Enjoy!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 7, 2014)

Tell me about your candle fetish


----------



## JayDanger (Oct 7, 2014)

Tell me about your "unnecessarily paying for electricity by constantly using overhead lights in place over other lighting options" fetish.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2014)

Love the bong and that you revived the Show Us your Habit....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Habitat thread


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 7, 2014)

JayDanger said:


> Tell me about your "unnecessarily paying for electricity by constantly using overhead lights in place over other lighting options" fetish.



I am not satisfied until whatever room I am in has no shadows. Shadows are where he waits.


----------



## MattB (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay, I'll play...here's my former home office turned studio. My Fortress of Solitude...and metal...


----------



## Melian (Oct 7, 2014)

MattB said:


> Okay, I'll play...here's my former home office turned studio. My Fortress of Solitude...and metal...



Both grim and kvlt.


----------



## MattB (Oct 7, 2014)

Melian said:


> Both grim and kvlt.



Yes, unfortunately I had to turn the lights on for the pic.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 7, 2014)

This is a really fun thread!! I will be participating at some point in the near future! Very fun Pics everyone!!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 8, 2014)

MattB said:


> Okay, I'll play...here's my former home office turned studio. My Fortress of Solitude...and metal...



We have the same chair. Are we best friends now?


----------



## fritzi (Oct 8, 2014)

JayDanger said:


> So I know this is totally bringing a thread back from the crypt....but it's my thread, so it shall live on!
> 
> I moved!
> This is my bedside table
> ...



Do you really think an ISIS style table cloth is a politically correct design statement these days???


----------



## MattB (Oct 8, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> We have the same chair. Are we best friends now?



Yes. Yes we are.


----------



## JayDanger (Oct 8, 2014)

fritzi said:


> Do you really think an ISIS style table cloth is a politically correct design statement these days???



I fail to see the connection. I just like the way a bandana as a table cloth looks, and I happened to have one that was big enough.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 8, 2014)

fritzi said:


> Do you really think an ISIS style table cloth is a politically correct design statement these days???



That's really reaching there, bandanas have been around forever...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2014)

My 12yr old daughter wore a head scarf to school last year and had the teacher telling her it was gang related....it had butterflies all over it. :huh:

Had to have a nice chat with the asst principal and she got to wear it. It was very reaching and ridiculous to me.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 8, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's really reaching there, bandanas have been around forever...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 8, 2014)

JayDanger said:


> I fail to see the connection. I just like the way a bandana as a table cloth looks, and I happened to have one that was big enough.



Answer the question - why are you displaying a bandana in support of ISIS???

Also, how long have you been an ardent supporter of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, as you've so unambiguously declared through your bandana use???


----------



## Goreki (Oct 8, 2014)

I support ISIS. 
http://archer.wikia.com/wiki/ISIS


----------



## Goreki (Oct 8, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I support ISIS.
> http://archer.wikia.com/wiki/ISIS


Oh! Silly me. It occurs to me that you might be talking about the real Isis.
I've always quite liked her. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isis

Although I can't say that I see why a bandana could possibly have to do with either of them, but maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## JayDanger (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, you guys caught me. 

I'm definitely not a fat Canadian stoner, I'm totally an ISIS insurgent. 

In training camp they told me nobody would suspect me, so I could operate quietly from my suburban home, but I see that in my foolishness I have been discovered.

Death to whatever it is we despise! Long live the person whom we support the most!


----------



## Melian (Oct 9, 2014)

KNEW IT. 

You didn't seem Canadian enough, eh.



JayDanger said:


> Yeah, you guys caught me.
> 
> I'm definitely not a fat Canadian stoner, I'm totally an ISIS insurgent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 9, 2014)

While we're at it, it seems pretty insensitive for him to have facial hair only a few decades after Hitler and Stalin's atrocities. Not cool...


----------

